# Fehler beim Ausführen von c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe



## Helpseaker (26. Januar 2007)

Beim Ausführen meines Programms erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung


```
Fehler beim Ausführen von c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
```

Die Datei ist auf jeden Fall da. Wo liegt dann der Fehler?


----------



## Sinac (28. Januar 2007)

Rufst du cmd denn aus deinem Programm aus auf oder wie?


----------

